

Show HN: MP3 Gift, a site that lets you buy music for your friends - martey

https://mp3gift.com<p>I quietly launched this site a couple of weeks ago. I have gotten good feedback from friends, but a frustrating lack of actual use by people I do not know (who clicked on Facebook links or stumbled upon the site on Google). I am hoping that my fellow HNers can provide helpful feedback whether there is something horribly wrong with my UI or something else.
======
creativeone
Pretty nifty. You can: Do a contest. Get people to twitter their favorite song
and mention your store. ie. "My favorite song is Bob Marley - Is This Love,
please @MP3Gift, GIFT ME ONE!" Or they can select an artist or album, and they
must create a link to your site in order to be eligible to win. Then pick out
100 users over a month period and give them a gift. Thats a decent way to
spread the word for only $100-$129.

Another contest. Contact a musician, and try and do a contest with them. Give
out 10-100 downloads of song (paid by you), the contest should be creative,
like the user needs to make a youtube video, or maybe something the artist
thiks of.

Ask people to blog about your service, and in exchange, gift them a song. (Win
a free song by blogging about us)

These should bring direct users and also boost your SEO. (Btw, you appear on
page 2 of google when i search 'mp3 gift')

DO more SEO.

Make your facebook/twitter/+1 buttons more prominent. Dont forget, when
someone buys, they should be given the option to give the gift or a reminder
via Twitter or Facebook. (I think you have the Facebook thing already)
Advertise the site. "Give MP3s as gifts at mp3gift.com. Cheap and personal,
great for birthdays." Adwords or facebook ads.

------
drtse4
Just out of curiosity because i saw the logo at the bottom and i've read in
the past how this works if you use amazon mp3 or itunes, how does revenue
share works with medianet?

~~~
martey
Medianet's pricing and revenue sharing is covered in part one of their API
documentation (warning, PDF link):
[http://www.mndigital.com/MN_Open_API/MN_Open_API_Implementat...](http://www.mndigital.com/MN_Open_API/MN_Open_API_Implementation_Guide_PartOne.pdf)

------
martey
Clickable: <https://mp3gift.com>

